# Too much potassium metabisulphite?



## chadk88 (Aug 4, 2011)

So, my very first batch of wine will not ferment, the starting SG is 1.120 which I am told is to much. So after about a week I diluted it and got the SG down to 1.100 and pitched some more yeat. Now after about another week it still has not started fermentation. I read that to much potassium metabisulphite will keep it from fermenting, so I checked the bottle and it says a 1/4 tsp for 6 gallons and I am pretty sure I misread it and added 1/4 tsp for every gallon. Is there anything I can do or should I just dump it and start over. Oh and it seems to have a strong sour smell.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

We cannot help you until you give us all the details from the beginning. What is the recipe and what are you making?


----------



## chadk88 (Aug 4, 2011)

It is just a simple grape juice concentrate recipe. It basically called for 10 cans of concentrate, some sugar, and water. I wanted to start cheap in case I messed things up, and well apparently I did.


----------



## jtstar (Aug 4, 2011)

What Dan is asking for is for you to write down every thing that you did to your wine from the beginning includeing the recipe you followed what the beginning sg how much sugar what yeast you used so on so on Ok


----------



## Wade E (Aug 4, 2011)

With concentrate wines you dont need to add any sulfites in the beginning. First of all some already contain sulfites but mainly the way they are processed the wild yeast has already been killed. If you added 1/4 tsp per galln then you need to pour yor wine from bucket to bucket many many times to rid your wine of most of thsi sulfite for a few day and make a yeast starter in the meantime and when your starter is fermenting good add small amounts at a time of your must to this starter until your starter is about 3 times the size of when you started it. This will acclimate your yeast to a higher level of sulfite. Your othe yeat is shot so you better have a good yeast. Id get a Lalvin EC1118 or Red star Premier Cuvee as theye are the goto yeasts for tuff fermentatios.


----------



## chadk88 (Aug 4, 2011)

I think I am just going to dump this batch and start fresh. If I dont need to add any sulfites in the beginning when should I add them or do I even need to add them.


----------



## Redtrk (Aug 4, 2011)

chadk88 said:


> I think I am just going to dump this batch and start fresh. If I dont need to add any sulfites in the beginning when should I add them or do I even need to add them.



I wouldn't be so quick to dump it. Post up the full recipe you used and see if anyone here has a correction for you.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 4, 2011)

Only with concentrates or pastuerized juices do you not need to add sulfites.


----------



## robie (Aug 5, 2011)

He did indicate it smelled sour. That could be so, since it has set so long.
If it truly is a sour smell and not a sulfur smell, your batch likely is in real trouble.

After you answer the questions already asked and do as Wade suggested, smell it again and let us know if it is a sour smell or just a sulfur smell.


----------

